# freebsd 7.2 i386 on Toshiba a215



## knotabot (Jun 1, 2009)

On installation I intermitently receive "fatal trap 12" error.
Not every install attemp.
Successful install boots fine on default.
After login then startx for gui, graphics don't display properly.
Appears to hang, with no mouse function.

These are my specs,

*Processor and Chipset:*
* AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL56
* AMD M690V
*Memory:*
Configured with 2048MB DDR2 SDRAM (both memory slots may be
occupied). Maximum capacity 4096MB
*Hard Disk Drive:*
160GB (5400RPM); Serial ATA hard disk drive
*Fixed Optical Disk Drive:*
DVD SuperMulti (+/-R double layer) drive supporting 11 formats
Maximum speed and compatibility: CD-ROM (24x), CD-R (24x),
CD-RW (16x), DVD-ROM (8x), DVD-R (Single Layer, (8x)),
DVD-R (Double Layer, (4x)), DVD-RW (4x), DVD+R (Single
Layer, (8x)), DVD+R (Double Layer, (4x)), DVD+RW (4x), DVDRAM
(5x)
*Display:*
15.4" diagonal widescreen TruBriteÂ®TFT LCD display at 1280x800
native resolution (WXGA)
Native support for 720p content
*Graphics:*
ATI RadeonÂ® X1200 128MB-319MB dynamically allocated shared
graphics memory
Synaptics Touch Pad


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 1, 2009)

your laptop is damn near identical to mine. have you tried compiling xorg without hal?
thats really the only way i could get xorg working properly. are you using the ati driver?


----------



## knotabot (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll have to read up on compiling xorg without hal.
I'm using the default install from CD. I didn't check which graphics driver was loading.

How well is yours running with your mods? What issues are you experiencing?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 7, 2009)

if i were you, id only install the base system + sources from the cd, then install xorg manually from ports that way you can tell xorg to compile without hal support by running "make config-recursive".
if you havent told xorg to use a different driver, then the ati driver is most likely being used... which is good.

my laptop works great with freebsd. i have everything working except for the little shortcut buttons above my keyboard (email button, music buttons, volume control etc etc.). but thats really not important.

the only issue im currently having is with my touchpad. i need to disable the vertical scrolling area on the right of the touchpad because it annoys the crap out of me... every time i touch near the edge, it sends the focused windows flying up or down. annoying.


----------



## knotabot (Jun 17, 2009)

My current method Of install:

 Boot up FreeBSD CD
 Default Option
 Select - Standard
Begin Standard installation

 Delete all current partitions
D=Delete A=use entire partition Q=Quit

 Select Boot Manager
 Disk lable editor
Create disk partitions
C=create partitons

Create custom partitions
2GB fs mountpoint: /
6gb swap (This should be 2x or 3x of RAM installed)
1GB fs mountpoint: /tmp
1GB fs mountpoint: /var
10GB fs mountpoint: /usr
[All remaining] fs mountpoint: /home
Q=Finish


 Select distribution, choose All
 Ports collection = Yes, Exit
 Installer Source, select CD/DVD
 Last chance...Reformat HDD

So you are saying I should change #3 to minimal as opposed to standard.

Then, to compile Xorg I am looking here:
http://www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/beginners/xorg_kde.php
At what point do I configure without HAL?

If you could explain a little more that would be very much appreciated.

@LateniteTV
Are you using KDE, Gnome or XFCE for your GUI?

P.S.

8.0-CURRENT has rtl8187B support incorporated.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 17, 2009)

no, you dont have to do a minimal install. 
just choose the kern-developer option so you get kernel sources too.
this will not install the X packages.
once installation is finished, update your ports tree, cd to /usr/ports/x11/xorg-server and do "make config". deselect the option to build with HAL support. then cd to x11/xorg and to the "make install clean".
or, i suppose, if you already installed X thru sysinstall, just deinstall it and rebuild it from ports using the same method i just mentioned.


----------



## knotabot (Jun 21, 2009)

Installed 8.0-CURRENT 200905

I chose kern-developer.

Portsnap doesn't appear to working from user or root.

I have used the following commands.

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap fetch extract
portsnap fetch update
```

looking for....freebsd.org server....none found
Key...none found
quitting

I checked sysinstall/configure/network to see my net settings.
To see if I configured properly I enabled DHCP.

Repeat portsnap from above with same results.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 22, 2009)

have you tried using a different portsnap server with the -s switch?
`# portsnap -s portsnap[b][i]2[/i][/b].freebsd.org`


----------



## knotabot (Jun 26, 2009)

An FYI,
[offtopic]My router was altered from a rootkit/trojan. Web travels were being redirected. I have reset and reconfigured it with one problem.
The printed MAC on the device doesn't match any of the MAC's in the routers System Monitor page.
Unfortunately my router runs Linux with Busybox on an xscale processor. I don't like Linux, it attracts all of the anarchists.[/offtopic]

Now that that is somewhat straightened out I will give your suggestion a go. First I will try the original method first then your alternate.

Thanks


----------



## knotabot (Jul 5, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD all went fine with the kern-developer standard.
I developed a wrinkle not quite related to FreeBSD. I will get back to this in a little bit.

Thanks for your advice LateNite. So far, so good.


----------

